# Hello from Cloverdale, B.C., Canada



## conifer (May 5, 2011)

Hi, my name is Jeff, and I (along with my girlfriend Chelsea) am located in Cloverdale, B.C., Canada.

We both work as beekeepers for commercial apiaries in Surrey, and we have 2 Kenyan Top Bar Hives of our own that we built and installed bees in early 2010. We're here to learn more about bees & beekeeping, and hopefully pass on any useful info we have to others.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Jeff and Chelsea!


----------



## tben (Dec 28, 2008)

Welcome neighbors!


----------



## aprici (Feb 12, 2011)

ooo! More folks from BC, eh? Welcome!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------

